# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Huawei Watch, premium smartwatch, Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd., Shenzhen, Guangdong, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd.

consumer.huawei.com/en/wearables/watch-gt

Huawei Watch on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

The Huawei Watch is a premium smartwatch with a premium price

Published on Sep 2, 2015




> CNET's Dan Graziano gives you a first look at Huawei's new Android Wear watch.

----------


## Airicist

Huawei Watch Hands-On: Putting the "Smart" Back in "Smartwatch"

Published on Sep 2, 2015




> With its first Android Wear offering, Huawei looks to put the “smart” back into “smartwatch” - in the fancy sense. Does it have what it takes to make a splash in a crowded market? We took a look at a prerelease version of the Huawei Watch to find out!

----------

